# Nach Speichern der HTML-Datei läuft der "Newsticker" nicht mehr!



## Danie (3. August 2004)

Hallo ihr,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar folgendes: 
In meiner index.html befindet sich ein Newsticker, der die „News“ von oben nach unten durch-scrollt und das ganze wieder von vorne! Dieser läuft fast perfekt (aber das ist schönheitssache, sonst läuft’s super), auch sonst laufen alle Scripte etc. super.

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem; Sobald ich die index.html in GoLive 6.01 aufrufe, öffne, verändere (z.B. einen Layer, Link, img oder sonstiges hinzufüge, oder auch lösche) und danach abspeichere, läuft der Newsticker Nichtmehr.
Rufe ich die index.html im IE6 (neuste Version + alle Updates etc.) auf, bekomme ich folgende Fehlehrmeldung:

Zeile:		631
Zeichen:	1
Fehler:		Objekt erwartet
Code:		0
URL:		file://G:\DYNAMIC Website\dynamic ordner\dynamic\index1.html


*hier* findet ihr die .html Datei. Script müsst ihr euch leider hieraus entnehmen, da es zu viele Zeichen hat.

solltet ihr Nochetwas benötigen, schreibt eine kurze antwort.

mfg daniel


----------



## ichnicht (3. August 2004)

keine ahnung was goLive mit deinem Code macht (da ich ihn hab nicht hab)...

aber es gibt da einen Ticker von doktormolle.de (is die Seite einer der Profis im Forum) Link zum 'Roller'.
vllt. wird dieser code von goLive nicht zerfleischt... ansonsten einfach den ticker auf eine seite allen, und diese per <iframe> einbinden (dann muss man sie nicht immer mit goLive öffnen bzw. speicher und goLive kann sie nicht zerlegen)


hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Danie (3. August 2004)

Hi,

ich werds mal versuchen, ... auch per iFrame, ... liegt eigentlich an der GL (wie ihr vielleicht wisst)!  

Melde mich wenn ich eine luffähige Lösung habe! Trotzdem wäre ich über eine Lösung mit GoLive auch nicht abgeneigt! 
 

mfg


----------



## ichnicht (4. August 2004)

tut leid, aber ich hab goLive nicht, demnach kann ich da auch nicht herumprobieren wie , od. warum er den code zerstörrt


----------



## Danie (4. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Danie _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich werds mal versuchen, ... auch per iFrame, ... liegt eigentlich an der GL (wie ihr vielleicht wisst)!
> *



ich meinte mit GL, nicht GoLive sondern Geschäftsleitung!  
Das war nämlich auf das optische/ teils technische bezogen, ... wg. der Freigabe!

blöd das das Thema grade mit GoLive zu tun hat, ... sonst wärs klar gewesen!

sorry

mfg


----------

